# 270Bh



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I found the site a few weeks back and I'm glued to it. We found out 8/20 about 9:00pm from, through skepticism due to an email from Jim and message from Tim at Keystone both saying they were trying to contact me, the Keystone website for the Live Your Dreams RV Giveaway I won the Outback. And yes, after not sleeping all night, I was on the phone at 7:00am the next morning to get the official notification. We currently have a popup and was looking to upgrade, but watching the pennies like everyone else, it was just a want to. I actually get to pick it up Friday 10/23 and can't wait. When they say it's a giveaway..they really mean it, Keystone is covering everything. My 11 year old son is so excited, his face was like seeing Santa Claus for the first time when we found out.

I've read about a bunch of the mods and the check list for things to check for on the walk through. I've learned a bunch and really appreciate everyone's knowledge.

Can't wait to put the stickers on.

Looking forward to many years of Camping!

panhandle mom


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

WOW! Congrats, and I am so jealous, you will love your new Outback and this site!! Congrats again and welcome to a wonderful site.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I remember seeing that contest and forgot to enter. That is awesome!!! Congrats and welcome. ---Mike


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

The are giving 2 more away. http://keystonervgiveaway.com/ It can't hurt to try.


----------



## CalifRVers (Oct 16, 2009)

I entered that contest! OMG Im so excited for you... CONGRATULATIONS!

Its great that you have a young son who's going to love those bunk beds and he can bring a friend! Your ONLY 1 week away, can't wait to see photos!

Congrats again!! 
Julie


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow! Very cool! have fun!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!

glen&lee


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

WOW!!! Congratulations! I entered that contest too and never thought I'd hear from the person who actually won!









I'm so happy for you and your son! Not only did Christmas come early but now there's more left over for camping things under the tree!!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

CONGRATS on winning that awesome new Outback! You guys are going to love it









-CC


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Congrats!!!! That is Awesome!!!! That we have an outback sweep stake winner!!! You also got a great RV website to boot!!!


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations and Welcome to Outbackers.com. What are the odds.....over 85,000 people have entered the contest and you guys are one of four winners. That will make for a great story around the campfire!!


----------

